# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] RTS Svet  4.8E

## Araxnia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω ένα πιάτο 1 μέτρο ένα δέκτη της amiko(mini hd se) ένα lnverto red quattro σε πολυδιακόπτη και ενα πεδιόμετρο x finder2 και ενώ πιάνω τον δορυφόρο δεν μπορώ να δω το σέρβικο μου διαφεύγει κάτι?Με παράκεντρο lnb για 16E μπαίνει?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω ένα πιάτο 1 μέτρο ένα δέκτη της amiko(mini hd se) ένα lnverto red quattro σε πολυδιακόπτη και ενα πεδιόμετρο x finder2 και ενώ πιάνω τον δορυφόρο δεν μπορώ να δω το σέρβικο μου διαφεύγει κάτι?Με παράκεντρο lnb για 16E μπαίνει?


Με κέντρο 16Ε και παρακεντρο το 4,8Ε οριακά,την καλωδίωση δες μήπως την έχεις λάθος  από το lnbεως τον πολυδιακοπτη

----------


## Araxnia

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το έχω βάλει και καρφί 4,8ε και πάλι δεν το βλέπω και με universal lnb.είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο σαν στόχευση?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ποιο κανάλι ψάχνεις γράψε ποιο είναι

----------


## Araxnia

http://en.satexpat.com/tv/serbia/ το πρώτο από την λίστα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ο δέκτης έχει περασμένη την συχνότητα σωστά το symbol rate και το fec δες αν είναι οκ.το finder που έχεις λογικά δεν κατεβαίνει στις 12000 είναι τηλεόραση με μπάρες δεν σε βοηθά.

----------


## Araxnia

Το xfinter και ο δέκτης έχουν το ίδιο λειτουργικό την συχνότητα και το symbol rate τα βάζω εγώ το fec είναι αυτόματο.Με έβαλες σε υποψίες και είδα το manual άλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι https://www.edision.gr/el/detail/edision-x-finder  .Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου Νίκο.

----------

